#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Verificar Dbm no ANM2000??

## diogo25

Boa Tarde, gostaria de saber se alguém sabe alguma maneira de verificar os dbm de todas as ONU cadastradas no anm2000 tudo de uma vez só?? Pois so sei olhando uma de cada vez...

----------


## pingu

> Boa Tarde, gostaria de saber se alguém sabe alguma maneira de verificar os dbm de todas as ONU cadastradas no anm2000 tudo de uma vez só?? Pois so sei olhando uma de cada vez...


Amigo bom dia, você pode me ajudar como que faço para ver uma de cada vez no ANM2000

----------


## diogo25

> Amigo bom dia, você pode me ajudar como que faço para ver uma de cada vez no ANM2000


Clica com botão direito em cima da ONU que vc quer ver, vai em:
Service Config Management - Get Information - Optical Module para information

Lá no final vai mostra os dbm.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Boa Tarde, gostaria de saber se alguém sabe alguma maneira de verificar os dbm de todas as ONU cadastradas no anm2000 tudo de uma vez só?? Pois so sei olhando uma de cada vez...


É possivel verificar em massa apenas dos clientes conectados em Determinada SLOT.

Por exemplo:
- Clica com o botão direito em cima de um dos Slot ( GCOB[1] )
- Get Information
- Optical Module para information

No meio da Tela vc poderá mudar para visualizar cada uma das PON.
No canto direito você verá TODAS as ONU conectadas nessa PON, e o nivel de sinal de cada uma delas.

----------


## Bruno

de todas eu acho que só por snmp

-- 1.3.6.1.4.1.5875.800.3.9.3.3.1.7
-- 1.3.6.1.4.1.5875.800.3.9.3.3.1.7
onuPonTxOpticalPower OBJECT-TYPE
SYNTAX Integer32
MAX-ACCESS read-only
STATUS current
DESCRIPTION
"Column Description"
::= { onuPonInfoEntry 7 }

----------


## LucasMontinotti

> Clica com botão direito em cima da ONU que vc quer ver, vai em:
> Service Config Management - Get Information - Optical Module para information
> 
> Lá no final vai mostra os dbm.



Vlw amigo, foi de grande ajuda.

----------

